

Google Israel Hacked By Mauritania Hacker Team - lolixou
http://i46.tinypic.com/28vrldt.png
After HaCking Israel Bank and Microsoft of Israel Mauritania HaCker Team HaCked the system of Google Israel<p>http://i46.tinypic.com/28vrldt.png
======
mck-
Is this MS Paint?

